# Elisabetta/TrentinaNE: thanks for 1000 great posts!



## elroy

*Molte grazie, Elisabetta!*
**
(click on the smiley)​ 
_Congratulations on 1,000 fine contributions_
_that display knowledge, friendliness, and intelligence._​


----------



## Heba

Congratulations Elizabetta


----------



## lsp

Congrats & Thanks x 1000, and many more!​


----------



## cuchuflete

Grazie tante Elisabetta!

 *How nice to read the excellent, good-humored, wise
contributions of a true polymath!

Cuchu

* per te​ *
*​


----------



## jokker

Thank you very much, Elisabetta.

Edit: Elisabetta...?? ...Elizabeth...??... ...


----------



## moodywop

Se non ci fosse Elisabetta il forum IE non sarebbe più lo stesso (so che hai un debole_[a soft spot]_ per il congiuntivo ).

Congratulazioni di tutto cuore, carissima Elisabetta!

Mangerò una mela della Val di Non in tuo onore:

http://www.valdisole.net/ita/pagine/estate/auto/22.html


----------



## ElaineG

E,

Congratulazioni.  Your wisdom, friendliness and sense of purpose in both languages is enormously appreciated.  And your rapid progress in Italian has been an astounding and lovely thing to watch.

Looking forward to your second thousand posts,

E


----------



## Idioteque

Eccomi... sempre in ritardo! 
Che cosa aggiungere? 
*CONGRATULAZIONI !!!*

Cosa faremmo tutti noi senza il tuo grande aiuto... non lo so! Spero solamente di poter continuare a contare sulla tua grande disponibilità, simpatia e competenza! Hai fatto degli incredibili progressi in italiano... spero un giorno di eguagliarti in inglese! Mille di questi postiversari...   

Laura


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations! Your posts are well-written and interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Elisa68

Congratulazioni



 !!! Elisabetta !!! ​


----------



## panjandrum

Hello Elizabeth - and congratulations on 1,000 helpful, thoughtful, valued posts here  It's great, and very reassuring, to have you around.


----------



## You little ripper!

Carissima Elisabetta,

I suppose you thought I was going to post completely in Italian and give you the enormous pleasure of having to correct every second word. Call me a killjoy Elizabeth, but I'm not!

I would like to say that is always a pleasure to read your posts. They are interesting, precise, informative and very often amusing.

If you come ever come to Oz, let me know. I'll tee up a barbie with a few cobbers, we can sink a few tinnies and have a bit of a chin wag. And don't forget your cozzies just in case you decide you want to go for a dip in the big wide blue.   (If you ever come to Australia, let me know. I'll organize a barbecue with a few friends; we can have a few beers and a bit of a chat. And don't forget your bathing costume just in case you want to go for a swim in the ocean)


----------



## TrentinaNE

Mille grazie, WRF denizens! I feel honored to be in your company. Your encouragement as I struggle to improve my Italian, and your validation of my efforts to help others with their English, are very gratifying. Thanks for the flowers, apples, kind words (in AE, OzE, and Italian!) and name trivia.  

In return, I offer two views, here and here, of one of my new favorite sights in Trentino.

Saluti cari,
Elisabetta


----------



## Alfry

Come al solito faccio tardi, c'è ancora un pezzettino di torta per me?

Congratulazioni Elisabetta


----------



## Willi

Sono sempre in ritardo! Scusa scusa scusa  

Comunque, per farmi perdonare, ecco qua 

*Congratulazioni !!!*


----------



## TrentinaNE

Grazie, Alfry, ecco la torta. Spero che sia buona!

Willi, che bel sito! Hai indovinato che mi piacciono molto i castelli di Trentino.  Grazie!

Elisabetta


----------



## maxiogee

Well done.


----------



## Jana337

cara elisabetta ti ringrazio per non lasciare sopravvivere post di questo tipo nel forum italiano. sei fantastica. 

Jana


----------



## TrentinaNE

Jana, I'm glad someone appreciates my anal-retentiveness.  

Grazie del aiuto ed incoraggiamento. 

Elisabetta


----------



## fenixpollo

*Strong work, Trentina.  *

*Happy Postiversary!  *


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations! and many thanks Elisabetta.


A little something for your kitchen.​ 



LRV


----------



## nichec

Thank you and congratulations!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Thanks and congratulations, Elisabetta - I enjoy your posts immensely, and am looking forward to another thousand of the same.

Chaska


----------



## TrentinaNE

Ah, LRV, I really must get to your Isle sometime. It always makes me think of "When I'm 64," but I hope I won't have to wait that long.  

Thanks, nichec and Chaska. Always great to see your names in the forums as well!  

Elisabetta


----------

